# A little help (Knife ID)



## masam0t0 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi guys,
I recently was gifted some japanese sushi knives by a chef friend who passed away and was wondering if anyone might be able to hel me identify the knives that i have. Not really sure if i need such beutiflu sushi knives personally as im not a trained sushi chef, but still a little help would be much appreciated.


----------



## da_mich* (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello,

you are very lucky. All knives are high quality knives. Most knives are from Masamoto Sohonten 正本.
The knive with "Inox" is form Suisin 醉心. I don´t know the Damascus knife, but i think someone else know it.
You can find this knives at the "Korin" knife Shop.

Best Regards,
Michael


----------



## masam0t0 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi Micheal,

Thanks for the info. Do you think they are worth much? Not sure if i would need to have such high end knives


----------



## da_mich* (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello,
single bevel knives are very difficult to resharpen. Can you resharpen it? If no it´s not a good idea to learn it with a very expensive knife. You will ruin it 100%.
Single bevel knives are for specific food too. For example the yanagiba is for sushi/fish only.


----------



## masam0t0 (Dec 15, 2020)

Its what i feared. I have never tried to sharpen a single beveled knife before and im a little worried ill do them more harm than good. Im glad you told me before i did something i would regret. Looks like ill just need to sell them. No idea of a price though so hpurs of google searches i think to find the knife models haha


----------



## KenHash (Jan 2, 2021)

The two are Masamoto Souhonten and Suisin Inox as Da_mich posted above .
The third Damascus one is Hakun 白雲　jousaku上作　made by Miki Hamono in Miki city.

白雲上作 | 三木刃物製作所 (miki-hamono.co.jp)


----------

